# My first Swarm call



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Reduced until they get well established.

I'd wait at least a week... maybe two.


I would also recommend that you feed the bees simple sugar syrup (internally on the inner cover) to prevent robbing.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Pops said:


> I just got my first swarm call this week and the guy said they had been in his bush for about 10 days. I was thinking that it was probably a hive but when I got there to get it sure enough a swarm about the size of a soft ball or a little bigger. Cut the bush dropped in bucket and transported to my first start up.
> 
> I have a couple questions.
> 
> ...


 You may not have seen her, but in a week or two you should see eggs. Also did you have drawn comb for the swarm?
Good Luck


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

No drawn comb this is my first hive ever. Just got my boxes painted a few weeks ago. Been waiting on some swarms to supply the bees. I am not sure how many would be in a soft ball size swarm. Taking them from the bush they were very docile but once I put them in the box with the frames they became defensive had to put my veil on to place the top on the box.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Pops said:


> how many would be in a soft ball size swarm.


Perhaps 1200 to 2000 would be a good estimate. Will need to be fed for a while to help them.

cchoganjr


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got home and really dark out but heard them still in the hive. I will say this was an intense experience. I want to thank all that are here that have given me advice for months before I finally got a swarm. I had the knowledge and today I got my first bee experience. I can't wait to get another swarm. I have one more hive ready and plenty of supers to make more with just need bottom boards and tops and they are ready to go


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you had a good experience for your first swarm capture. Try not to bug the girls too much for the first couple of weeks or so. It is going to be difficult not to "peek". With nothing in the hive to keep them there, it doesn't take much for them to take off.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

It is like going trick or treating and your parents telling you can't eat any of the candy for 2 weeks 
I have noticed some of the bees fighting. I am thinking these bees don't belong in my hive. I have the entrance reduced to about 3 inches. Should I reduce it more? The bees seem to be moving the intruders out swiftly.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Reduce to two bee width. It's typically the smallest opening (1/2" wide or so.) Sounds like robbing.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

Will do lots of bees coming and going will make it about 1/2 inch and see how they do then.

I have them in two 10 Frame Meds with frames in top box. They shouldn't make more than 10 frames in a couple weeks will they? Wish I would have put a camera in there want to watch them LOL


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You might want to reduce to one medium or a five frame nuc if you have one so they don't have too much space. Could put a board in to block off some of the medium until they can use/fill the medium. Add the second medium when they have about eight frames full of the first one. Normally a swarm will fill a medium in a week but that's a larger swarm than yours. They could surprise all of use and fill it faster!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yeah Pops... reduce to one super with the frames. It will be a long while before they fill up the one ten frame medium.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

Checked the hive after 3 weeks small comb built Shot video. Didn't see the queen but the gals are building comb and sticking around. No stings during inspection had the hive open for about 30 mins had some bees bumping my hat but not real aggressive.


----------



## Erik (May 1, 2012)

Glad they've stuck around. Any more swarms or is this your only hive? Is that all the comb they've built after 3 weeks? You really should reduce the size of their hive to a 5 frame medium so they can keep it as warm or cool as they need. Two mediums is too much space for so few bees. Have you been feeding? They should have a lot more comb by now.


----------

